# Labrador traits but smaller ....



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Bit of background, Mum is starting to think of her next dog and has already decided that she couldn't cope with another Lab pup / youngster 

We've had Labs * now for over 30 years  so they really are the breed we know and love and, apart from their size / strength now being too much for her - she'd love another


* We did have a Basset once .... Fred .... Dad's already said NO to another! 


So, she's starting to look at smaller dogs but TBH we're both struggling - and it also has to be something that I will also be able to have (just in case the worst does happen ... not something I want to think about too much but something's that is really important to Mum for obvious reasons) - so it must be capable of being left for a few hours / like cats etc


Any suggestions welcomed as really everything I come up with (Visla, Spinone etc - and her TBH as she was looking at a Spinone the other day!) is too big strong and she might as well have another Lab as one of them!


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

They're obv a bit different from a lab but would they like a staffy? A lot of older people seem to have them and there's lots in rescue! It sounds as though they don't want a really little dog, just something a bit less strong?
I only ever seem to suggest staffies to people lol, they just sound like the right dog for most situations to me which I suppose is why I have one .


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Toy or minature poodle?-

Although now in utility group they were originally water retrievers so can have similar traits as a retriever group breed. , loyal, friendly, water loving, playful. with Minimal shedding being a bonus!

Another option would be a cross, I know a minature labradoodle and a minature goldenpoo but not sure if they are against this.

Maybe check rescues - a good way to find a small lab cross that you would not have found a ethical breeder producing (or would not have wanted to encourage the breeding of due to a vast size difference) - I have seen a lab x chihuahua, lab x pom and lab x staff x cocker in my travels.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

How about a failed gun dog? My MIL has one and he was gun shy so rehomed fully trained in terms of what you need from a pet dog. He is a small working - type lab. No puppy exuberance to be worked through!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Cavalier King Charles? 
Mini/Schnauzer?
'Mini Labradoodle'? 
Bichon Frise?

All 'nice' smaller breeds


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm a great fan of the Wirehaired Dachshund - Daxies are known as 'big dogs in a little body' ! They are pretty robust, Tango at almost 10 yrs will happily walk as far as we want to, she loves to make us laugh, pelts round the garden at great speed, and like Labs, lives for food !She's very affectionate, loves cuddles and is equally content if for any reason she doesn't get walks. 
The only problem I could possibly foresee is their inability to jump on and off furniture ( maybe not a problem ?) and I do carry her up and down stairs to avoid jarring of her spine. Having said that a friend looked after her for a week, a lady in her mid 70s and she managed fine. 
Marvellous companion dogs !


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Depends how small they want to go - but Papillons are a very intelligent, loyal breed - much underrated I think. 

No problems with pulling etc there - they are a small dog but they certainly can take plenty of exercise and they are good at agility etc too. Nothing fragile about them. I was on a breeder list for one (a lovely breeder) but we ended up with Teddy from a rescue instead lol. 

I second the poodle idea too - another breed I like a lot - though I prefer the miniature to the toy. We have a friend who breeds them and they are amazing little characters - lively and intelligent as mentioned. 

Otherwise if they went to a rescue I'm sure there's tons of various 'Lab' crosses' out there!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

tiatortilla said:


> They're obv a bit different from a lab but would they like a staffy? A lot of older people seem to have them and there's lots in rescue! It sounds as though they don't want a really little dog, just something a bit less strong?
> I only ever seem to suggest staffies to people lol, they just sound like the right dog for most situations to me which I suppose is why I have one .


Staffies are what sprang to mind for me too!

Honestly, they get such a bad name, but a Staff with the right love and care makes for one wonderful companion. They're soppy, loyal, playful and friendly- if given the chance to be


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Would they consider an older rescue Lab? Failed working dog of some sort maybe? 

They may find a young staffie as difficult to handle as a young Lab to be honest. I know they're a smaller breed but they're a powerful one and all the staffies I've met have been just as exuberant as my young lab if not more so lol.

If they want an intelligent, active dog dog but on a smaller scale then perhaps either a miniature or toy poodle would suit. Or a papillon.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies so far  lots of ideas to start thinking about!



SusieRainbow said:


> I'm a great fan of the Wirehaired Dachshund


They are one of my favourite dogs too (one of my neighbours & one & my aunt is onto her 3rd!)



Dogless said:


> How about a failed gun dog? My MIL has one and he was gun shy so rehomed fully trained in terms of what you need from a pet dog. He is a small working - type lab. No puppy exuberance to be worked through!


mmm hadn't thought of that - or the crosses

The lady I got Maisie from knows we'd have another (the dog I originally went to see - and was gorgeous - but Maisie wormed her way in first - that's a different story!) is a maybe BUT I do know that she's been doing really well in the show ring again.

The breeder has also only rehomed 4 adults in nearly 40 years so it's not something she does often!

Staffy ..... unfortunately will rule this one out, I looked at a couple when I was hunting for Maisie and Mum wasn't comfortable with them - I know that most are great, but she's in her 70s & I'm not going to chance her mind unfortunately!

Size wise, I think smaller than a Lab (although they do vary so much in size, I guess a small one would actually be OK - or a cross) but not really small

I'd not thought of Poodles either - in fact her aunt had them when Mum was growing up, so they've been in the family too ... will def mention them!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

A friend of mine always had Labs, she lost her last one a couple of years ago and last year decided she was ready for another dog but like your mum wanted something smaller - she ended up rehoming another friends Cavalier King Charles Spaniel and it's been a match made in heaven 
Or perhaps a Minature Poodle, Papilion, or just see what's in rescue


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever? the ones I've come across have been nice dogs and visually I think they are very attractive. 

Working Cocker? cracking little dogs but tons of energy so if she wants something toned down, she won't find it here!


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Can you get failed guide dogs? We can get 'em fairly readily, here. I'm quite close to a Centre. Basically you put your name down and wait. They check out the home and everything and when a dog is available you may collect it. Beautifully trained.

The obvious choice would be a labradoodle but they are pretty lively. Nice people, I've never met a nasty one yet and there are heaps of them in Dog Obedience. If you want a really quiet one I'd try to get something 2/3 years old.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

How about a Brittany? They always seem super-sweet.

Chinese Crested? Powderpuff if they don't like the naked ones.

Sheltie?


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Is she wanting a puppy? if not I wouldn't think so much about picking a breed but contacting local rescues, and picking a dog based more on personality and their assessment, perhaps one who has dogs in a foster home, lots of lovely cross breeds in rescue, and perhaps an older dog past the puppy/teen stage would be best, one that is already lead trained and house trained etc


----------



## spannels (Sep 9, 2011)

ozrex said:


> Can you get failed guide dogs? We can get 'em fairly readily, here. I'm quite close to a Centre. Basically you put your name down and wait. They check out the home and everything and when a dog is available you may collect it. Beautifully trained.


It might also be worth trying some of the other "Assistance dogs" (e.g. Hearing dogs, Canine Partners etc) to see if they have any young dogs which didn't quite reach their requirements (but are still nice animals which have had good basic training), or retired Assistance dogs (not everyone who has an assistance dog can keep it when it reaches "retirement age" at about 10 and they get a new working dog).


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

ozrex said:


> Can you get failed guide dogs? We can get 'em fairly readily, here. I'm quite close to a Centre. Basically you put your name down and wait. They check out the home and everything and when a dog is available you may collect it. Beautifully trained.
> 
> The obvious choice would be a labradoodle but they are pretty lively. Nice people, I've never met a nasty one yet and there are heaps of them in Dog Obedience. If you want a really quiet one I'd try to get something 2/3 years old.


Is that the one in Kew?
The only problem with the Guide Dogs is it's REALLY hard to get one I think.

I was thinking King Charles Cavalier or a Dachshund?


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Adult whippet?

All of the older folk around here have terriers - JRTs or Westies but, tbh, they are all horrendously overweight and just plod along.

Corgis are fab little dogs (I'm biased) but they can be pretty strong and I've not been able to find any in rescue. Just think, though, your mum could wander about, acting like the queen


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I would suggest a Cavalier KCS, out of all small breeds I would say they're probably the most lab like. And in the past they have been used and, for a time at least, were bred primarily for hunting with so they still possess quite a gundog like temperament.

They're quite intelligent little dogs, and can cope with the long walks that your mum probably enjoyed with her labs.

This is a quote from the CKCS website: "They are fun loving dogs that adore nothing more than to go out for a good walk and then go indoors and curl up on a comfortable lap or armchair. They love their comforts and will go to great lengths to manipulate you to be allowed to sit on the best furniture!" 
Well that describes Florence my lab perfectly 

The only drawback is their health problems, but I'm sure if your mum looked into the breed there would be lots of advice available as to where to look for a healthy puppy, and quite a few owners on here that I'm sure could give you some advice.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

What about an older, calmer rescue Lab?

Many have already been trained to walk nicely by their original owners.

Or....in terms of a similar personality - a 'cockerpoo'? If ethically bred, these are fab, very friendly dogs and much smaller and lighter to walk. Pretty energetic, though.

edited to add

- of course the 'ethically bred' part I referred to would apply to any breed or x breed. Not just 'cockapoos'.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

First thing I'd do is look at any local rescue centres and see if they have any female (or just small!) lab crosses available. Similar to what your Mum is used to, but a calmer, smaller version that won't pull her off her feet!

I very much agree with redroses2106 post if your Mum doesn't necessarily want a puppy. That's just me though, I would always try somewhere like the Dogs Trust or RSPCA and only consider buying a dog from a breeder as a second choice.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

tiatortilla said:


> They're obv a bit different from a lab but would they like a staffy? A lot of older people seem to have them and there's lots in rescue! It sounds as though they don't want a really little dog, just something a bit less strong?
> I only ever seem to suggest staffies to people lol, they just sound like the right dog for most situations to me which I suppose is why I have one .


This was my first instinct when reading the post!

Staffies are extremely loving and affectionate (exactly like my lab) very people friendly. They are easily trained with kind and effective methods so LLW wouldn't be an issue if you decided to get a pup.

Great breed for family's and houses with other species such as cats as long as they have been socialised from a young pup or a known rescue. Very stable, confident breed with great personalities!


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Poppy - 4 month old female Labrador Cross dog for adoption

Ralph - 12 month old male Labrador cross Spaniel dog for adoption

Rupert - 6 year old male Cocker Spaniel cross Labrador dog for adoption

Heidi - 10 week old female Labrador cross Poodle dog for adoption

??? :wink:


----------



## Muri (May 27, 2013)

I too like the idea of maybe adopting an older lab. My first experience of a dog was my grandparents lab. They adopted a 9 year old former police labrador bitch (drug dog) and she lived for a full 7 years with them...She was well trained and loved peope and was no trouble at all to walk (I was 7 when she died)...

But if a young dog is what they want, I would suggest a cavalier as well as they are really friendly dogs that are not too little


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd say an older rescue, plenty of smallish lab crosses there and she could be perfectly matched with one


----------

